

Now Charge Your Phone Without Electricity - minhalmehdi
http://www.devilscafe.in/2011/09/now-charge-your-phone-without.html

======
Egregore
The article is about a Japanese device which transform waste heat into
electricity, the price is $299, I would say - a good device for camping.

